# chukar findings



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that there are chukar by minersvillie lake or by new castle lake? Or would anyone like to go out together this week? PMs would be appreciated! 

Thanks in advance guys/gals!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there are chuckar out by minersville I got two on thanksgiving day out there on the walk in access area go out by Lund I had good hunting out there for chuckar I never found any by new castle res.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

richard rouleau said:


> there are chuckar out by minersville I got two on thanksgiving day out there on the walk in access area go out by Lund I had good hunting out there for chuckar I never found any by new castle res.


Where did you access the WIA out there? Last time I was out there, everything was posted as private no tresspassing?

I've been told that there are no birds out by Lund because the planted ones get shot up early in the season


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

After hiking about 7.5 miles in 8 hrs near newcastle, I can tell you almost certainly that there are no chukar out there. Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction of chukar? I am beyond tired of hiking mile after mile and seeing zero birds...

I would probably be willing to even pay you for your info!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to devil bird hunting


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Dodge360 said:


> After hiking about 7.5 miles in 8 hrs near newcastle, I can tell you almost certainly that there are no chukar out there. Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction of chukar? I am beyond tired of hiking mile after mile and seeing zero birds...
> 
> I would probably be willing to even pay you for your info!


I did the same thing Friday looking at a new area with two dogs on the ground. It sure is a heck of a lot of fun ain't it. I saw zero birds but it's called hunting for a reason not killing don't give up keep on keeping on


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction of chukar? I am beyond tired of hiking mile after mile and seeing zero birds...
> 
> I would probably be willing to even pay you for your info!


Save your money and buy boots! :mrgreen: The fun is in the learning...for both you..and your dog!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

vdogs said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction of chukar? I am beyond tired of hiking mile after mile and seeing zero birds...
> ...


It's only me right now because I can't have a dog at my school apartment so the learning curve is pretty steep haha


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hunting a chucker without a dog and not knowing if there are any in the area is like finding a needle in a haystack. You are just going to have to go with hunting them in a area that you know that they are there and hope.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Critter said:


> Hunting a chucker without a dog and not knowing if there are any in the area is like finding a needle in a haystack. You are just going to have to go with hunting them in a area that you know that they are there and hope.


My chukar hunting life to a Tee!

And yes thats the problem, I can't even find an area that has birds in it


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep trying I was in your shoes before I have a back pocket full of spots that have birds and every now and then I go some place new to add to the spots I wore out a couple pairs of boots to get there though don't give up they are there just gotta find them


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, it keeps me going!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found most of my chucker hunting spots when doing other things such as deer and elk hunting along with scouting for other animals. I even found a few good areas while I was working around Price and East Carbon. I always returned to these areas when the bird season started and have had good luck even without a dog. 

One problem with asking for chucker spots on the interweeb is that most hunters protect their areas like those that hunt monster bucks every year do. They will tell you that they are out there but won't tell you the spots.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Critter said:


> I have found most of my chucker hunting spots when doing other things such as deer and elk hunting along with scouting for other animals. I even found a few good areas while I was working around Price and East Carbon. I always returned to these areas when the bird season started and have had good luck even without a dog.
> 
> One problem with asking for chucker spots on the interweeb is that most hunters protect their areas like those that hunt monster bucks every year do. They will tell you that they are out there but won't tell you the spots.


Good point and I totally understand why they protect their spots! But I figured this was my best chance at getting any kind of info because I am new to Southern Utah and don't know of anyone in the area


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

When you get the boots, get a chukar locator call, and practice, a lot.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Chukar*

Been hunting them for 34 years, their still kickin my anse

Speaking of Dodge
Dodge Durango R/T hemi loaded with chukar



Forget the calling, just hike ur anse off


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lonetree said:


> When you get the boots, get a chukar locator call, and practice, a lot.


I have faulks chukar call(one with the black plunger at one end) and my buddy and I have some idea how to use it but couldn't find any calling videos. Anyone have any calling advice?

And it's only worth calling in the early morning right?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

gpskid said:


> Been hunting them for 34 years, their still kickin my anse
> 
> Speaking of Dodge
> Dodge Durango R/T hemi loaded with chukar
> ...


Nice! **** I would be perfectly happy with only shooting one bird every other hunt!

Sweet Durango! I've got dodge's 5.9L Magnum motor in my 1500. Eats gas like no other!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*chukar*

Really forget the calling, if their talking they are running to the top

The wifes ride, mines the ford raptor
a gas pig also





The Team


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

gpskid said:


> Really forget the calling, if their talking they are running to the top
> 
> The wifes ride, mines the ford raptor
> a gas pig also
> ...


What I'd give to hunt with 3 dogs! Solid setup man


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Forget the call? Yeah, especially with out dogs. :-?

Just try to mimic this: 



 it takes some practice.

Or just sit around and wait for them to talk on their own, or wonder around aimlessly until you are in the right place, at the right time, to hear them call. That's why its called getting lucky, er uh hunting, or something like that.

I only have 25 years of hunting them under my belt, most without a dog. When you find them, get above them, let them close some of the distance. Always watch where the main body of chukars goes after they flush, that's where you want to head next, or rather just above that spot.

And don't forget to be ready for the follow up shot on the straggler. If there is no straggler, some one is not doing it right.

If they are calling in the morning, they are not running to the top. They typically roost high, and feed down in the morning, many times to water. They then work back up the hill in the afternoon to where they roost.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

You can call anytime, but don't over do it when you are looking for them. Once you bust a covey, and they are freely talking, you can actually calm them down, and slow them down as they regroup, as long as they can't see you. Just slow down and listen, and you can figure out where they are going, and therefor where you might want to be next. When it gets quiet, they can see you.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dodge360, FWIW my uncle says one of his former high school students has a very productive chukar spot within 30 to 40 minutes of Cedar City, but, of course, he is sworn to secrecy. I know that doesn't help you much, but at least it shows you they are indeed out there lol. I've shot two chukars my whole life. One right next to Minersville reservoir when putting a sneak on some ducks and another near Marysvale while wasting some time in the late morning on the rifle deer hunt.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Dodge, Ill throw this out there so you have someone to mourn with! I have hunted chukar for 4 years. My first year I hunted them 5-6 times, 2nd year I needed revenge and hunted them hard I would say 20+ days tons of miles on the boots and gas money. I even invested in a dog but it didn't work out since my other dog did not get along with her, 3rd year I only hunted them a couple times due to being infatuated with mule deer hunting. I was able to make it out today for my first time in the 4th year of hunting them. I have killed a total of 1 chukar!!! I am starting to get better at figuring out what they like and I can usually see them or hear them every outing but killing them is a different story. I have a serious vendetta against these little guys. I have another dog now and I have tried to take her out a couple times she just doesn't quite seem to have clicked since I have not found any birds to put her on i'm hoping to put her on some birds this year. It is not for the faint at heart but stick with it hopefully the effort will pay off for both of us one of these days! from what I have learned these birds take a lot of time to figure out and people are tight lipped about them because of that.


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

brendo said:


> Hey Dodge, Ill throw this out there so you have someone to mourn with! I have hunted chukar for 4 years. My first year I hunted them 5-6 times, 2nd year I needed revenge and hunted them hard I would say 20+ days tons of miles on the boots and gas money. I even invested in a dog but it didn't work out since my other dog did not get along with her, 3rd year I only hunted them a couple times due to being infatuated with mule deer hunting. I was able to make it out today for my first time in the 4th year of hunting them. I have killed a total of 1 chukar!!! I am starting to get better at figuring out what they like and I can usually see them or hear them every outing but killing them is a different story. I have a serious vendetta against these little guys. I have another dog now and I have tried to take her out a couple times she just doesn't quite seem to have clicked since I have not found any birds to put her on i'm hoping to put her on some birds this year. It is not for the faint at heart but stick with it hopefully the effort will pay off for both of us one of these days! from what I have learned these birds take a lot of time to figure out and people are tight lipped about them because of that.


Then once you figure them out they'll do something different on you. My brother and I went hunting one of the spots we grew up hunting in Nevada over Thanksgiving. Hiked our butts off to get where we normally find them and nothing, found them near the bottom in mid afternoon.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Dodge360 said:


> Can anyone confirm that there are chukar by minersvillie lake or by new castle lake? Or would anyone like to go out together this week? PMs would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance guys/gals!


PM sent


----------

